# strobe lights



## teamgroundcheck (Mar 21, 2010)

looking to but some lights on my bike, what kind of strobe lights are people using on there atvs?


----------



## Medic_Up (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm running two 3light led's on my brute... I purchased them from badgeofhonor.net.... They are water resistant and are holding up just fine..


----------

